# Bought house in Portugal, suggestions on buying water heater?



## scolney (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone! My wife and I just finished purchasing a home in Portugal. We received the keys yesterday. When we visited our new house for the first time we found that the owner took the water heater with them. So there is a blank space with hook-ups where a water heater should be. We would like to ask the group if they can suggest what water heater we should get. Attached is the picture of the wall where the water heater was. Should we get electric or gas? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Easiest probably to fit a similar one to the one which was there before or new gas pipes,flu or heafty power cable will be needed if a different one is fitted. Common ones can be seen in big DIY stores if you need a price,obviously installation will be extra. If you have suitable space and don't already have one then also have a look at solar water heaters also in big DIY stores,these can be installed, as an example, to supply pre heated water to a gas boiler so less gas is used heating the water.


----------



## scolney (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the answer, I really appreciate it! Just to clarify, I am stupid when it comes to water heaters. Do you know if there is a gas line hookup in the picture, if so which one would it be? Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The pictures look like your phone has been drinking cold beer. The big round hole up top is for the flue, the two pipe connections just below the yellow painted area should be cold water in and hot water out sooooooooooo that leaves the redish pipe lower down which should be a gas pipe. Usually few houses in Portugal have mains gas so bottled gas is commonly used, you should be able to trace the red pipe to whereever the gas bottle is kept ( hopefully outside) and there should be a (pressure) regulator on that end of the pipe (looks like a small spacecraft) which screws into the gas bottle. You may find different gas suppliers use different regulator connectors. Your installer should connect it all up and test it as maybe you are not qualified for this task.


----------

